

Why bad games could be everything you hoped for - unstoppableted
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/27/dont-buy-that-game-they-said-you-wont-like-it-they-said/

======
phaus
The title of this article doesn't make sense. He mentions Sonic, Zelda, and
Red Dead Redemption as if they were universally considered to be "Bad" games
just because he didn't play them when they were first released.

